# news 1/4



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cleveland Cavaliers Assign Cedric Simmons To Rio Grande Valley Vipers*

NEW YORK, Jan. 2, 2008 - The Cleveland Cavaliers assigned forward Cedric Simmons to their NBA Development League affiliate, the Rio Grande Valley Vipers, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today. Simmons is the 22nd NBA player assigned from the NBA to the D-League and the 26th assignment of the 2007-08 season. Simmons is scheduled to play his first game with the Vipers on Friday Jan. 4, when the team travels to play the Austin Toros. Simmons, a 6-9, 235-pound forward, has appeared in four games for the Cavaliers this season and is averaging 2.8 rebounds in 10.8 minutes per game. Simmons also appeared in three preseason games with Cleveland. 
"We are happy to have the ability to put Cedric in game situations like this. This gives Cedric a great opportunity to finish the last step of his rehab from his ankle sprain," Ferry said. 
Drafted by the New Orleans Hornets in the first round (15th overall) of the 2006 NBA Draft, Simmons played in 43 games for the Hornets during the 2006-07 season before being acquired by Cleveland on Sept. 29, 2007. During the course of his 47-game NBA career, Simmons is averaging 2.7 points and 2.5 rebounds in 12.3 minutes per game. 
Simmons joins a Rio Grande Valley team with a 9-5 record on the season. The Vipers are in second place in the Southwest Division behind the Austin Toros.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Colorado 14ers Weekly Update

LAST WEEK'S GAMES 
Dec. 28 at Sioux Falls - Colorado suited up just eight healthy players in a 112-108 loss on the road in Sioux Falls. Elton Brown led the way with 31 points and seven rebounds against the Skyforce.

Dec. 29 at Dakota - The 14ers dropped a second game in as many nights on the road when they fell to the Wizards, 115-109 in Bismarck. Eric Osmundson had a season-high 24 points and Eddie Gill chipped in with 22 points and eight assists in the loss.

UPCOMING GAMES 

Tuesday, Jan. 8 vs. Fort Wayne Mad Ants, Broomfield Event Center at 7:00 p.m. MST Radio: KCKK 1510 AM and KSXT 1570 AM; www.nba.com/dleague

Thursday, Jan. 10 vs. Tulsa 66ers, Broomfield Event Center at 7:00 p.m. MST
Radio: KCKK 1510 AM and KSXT 1570 AM; www.nba.com/dleague

Friday, Jan. 11 at Idaho Stampede, Qwest Arena at 7:00 p.m. MST
Radio: KRKS 990 AM and KSXT 1570 AM; www.nba.com/dleague

NOTES

Leading scorer Kaniel Dickens sat out the last two games with a foot injury. Colorado has waived forward Brian Greene due to injury. Eric Osmundson scored a career high 24 points at Dakota on Saturday night. Elton Brown's 10.7 rebounds per game ranks second in the D-League. Kaniel Dickens and Elton Brown rank ninth and tenth in the D-League in points per game. Justin Cage is shooting .614 from the field, the third best mark in the D-League. Voting for the 2nd Annual D-League All-Star Game continues online at www.nba.com/dleague. 14ers players Elton Brown, Mo Charlo, Kaniel Dickens, Julian Sensley, Justin Cage, Brandon Dean, Damien Lolar, Eric Osmundson, Billy Thomas, and Lou White are all on the All-Star ballot. 
About the 14ers: The 14ers are in their second season after winning the D-League Western Division Post-Season Championship in 2007. Colorado set very high standards in its first season in the NBA Development League with a long list of honors. In 2006-2007 the 14ers became only the second team in D-League history to have three players named as All D-League First Team Performers when Louis Amundson, Elton Brown, and Von Wafer were recognized by the league's coaches. Amundson also took home Rookie of the Year Honors, while Brown led the D-League in rebounding and double-double performances on the season. Colorado also placed a league high five players in the first ever NBA Development League All-Star Game in 2007, with Amundson, Brown, and Wafer all being selected along with Pooh Jeter and Rick Rickert. Head Coach Joe Wolf was also chosen as the first ever Western Division All-Star Coach for the game in Las Vegas. Jeter also went on to be named as an Honorable Mention All D-League Performer in 2007. To date the 14ers have had six GATORADE Call-Ups to the NBA in team history, with Louis Amundson now playing for the Philadelphia 76ers, Von Wafer for the Denver Nuggets. Eddie Gill and Billy Thomas have both received a call-up with the New Jersey Nets so far this season.

For more information on the 2007-2008 14ers schedule and team, log on to www.14ershoops.com. Tickets for all 14ers home games at the Broomfield Event Center are available at all Ticketmaster outlets, 303-830-TIXS, and at www.ticketmaster.com.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Saturday night is NBA Night with the Thunderbirds*

Albuquerque, N.M., January 3, 2008 - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds are back in action when they host the Fort Wayne Mad Ants at Tingley Coliseum on Saturday, January 5 at 7:00 pm for 76ers Affiliate Night. This will be the second occasion in which the Thunderbirds will take part in NBA Nights presented by adidas. 
The Thunderbirds will wear the black jerseys of one of their NBA parent club, the Philadelphia 76ers, while the Mad Ants will wear the red jersey of one of their NBA parent clubs, the Detroit Pistons. In addition, the first 1,000 fans in the door that night will receive a giveaway item courtesy of the 76ers. Fans will also have the opportunity to sign up to win various autographed items provided by the 76ers.

The Thunderbird's other NBA parent, the Phoenix Suns, assigned D.J. Strawberry to the Thunderbirds following the recall of Alando Tucker, who was on assignment for 2 ½ weeks. The Thunderbirds have planned an additional NBA Nights with the Suns later in the season.

"More than 10 percent of NBA players are former D-Leaguers and there are 15 current NBA players on assignment playing in the D-League right now," said NBA Development League President Dan Reed. "NBA Nights are yet another example of the D-League's strong bond with the NBA, and provide a fantastic experience for our fans."

NBA Nights, is a 14-game celebration of the relationship between the NBA and the NBA Development League, will feature D-League teams wearing the uniforms of their NBA-affiliated teams in games spanning two months. The program, tipped off its second season on December 7, in which D-League teams could see dance teams and mascots from around the NBA as well as NBA team giveaways. 

The Thunderbirds hit the road after the game on January 5 making stops Austin, Rio Grande Valley, Sioux Falls and Dakota before returning home on January 23 for a matinee game vs. the Rio Grande Valley Vipers at 10:30 am. January 23, is also the first of two "School House Jam" games geared towards education. Both Thunderbirds games can be heard on KBZU 96.3 "The Buzz" FM. 

Thunderbirds 2007-08 single game tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com, Ticketmaster or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds stay focused on the community by participating in community events such as the Read to Achieve Program as well as D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked over 3,000 hours in the community, staying dedicated to Albuquerque and New Mexico.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Voting Begins for 2008 D-League All-Star Game*

EL SEGUNDO, CA - The official 2008 NBA Development League All-Star ballot was unveiled and voting is now underway. The second annual D-League All-Star Game will be held on Saturday, Feb. 16 on Center Court at NBA Jam Session at Ernest N. Morial Convention Center and will be televised live on NBA TV during NBA All-Star weekend in New Orleans. 
Fans can visit D-League.com or D-Fenders.com to vote daily for their favorite players. Each vote cast will be entered to win a trip to Game One of the 2008 D-League Finals. On each ballot, fans may choose four guards, four forwards and two centers they wish to see in the D-League All-Star Game. Voting will conclude Feb. 1.

All D-League players who have appeared in at least 50 percent of their games were included on the ballot. Highlighting this year's ballot are 2007 D-League All-Star guard Brian Chase (15.7 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.3 apg), forward Sean Banks (21.9 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 3.8 apg) and forward Stephane Lasme (D-League leader in blocked shots) of the Los Angeles D-Fenders.
In 2007, during the D-League's inaugural All-Star Game in Las Vegas, Pops Mensah-Bonsu, on assignment to the Fort Worth Flyers from the Dallas Mavericks, earned MVP honors as he led the Eastern Division All-Stars to a 114-100 victory over the West.

The D-Fenders will host the Dakota Wizards on Friday, January 4th at STAPLES Center with a 3:30pm tip-off. Having a Lakers ticket for a STAPLES Center home game is also your ticket to a lower level seat for the D-Fenders game that same day. For ticket information call (310) 426-6031.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Division Rivals Square Off This Weekend*

Sioux Falls, S.D. (January 3, 2008) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce will host Central Division rival Iowa on Friday and Sunday night at the Sioux Falls Arena. The first 500 kids in attendance on Friday night will receive a free youth jersey courtesy of MetaBank while Sunday's game will include several activities involving local churches. 
Friday night's game tips off at 7 p.m. and is sponsored by MetaBank. It marks the first appearance at the Sioux Falls Arena for the Iowa Energy, one of four expansion teams in the D-League this season. Iowa is led by Chicago Bulls assignee Demetris Nichols who is currently averaging 19.2 points, 4.3 rebounds and 3.3 assists in six games. The Energy also features Jeff Horner and Doug Thomas who both played college basketball at the University of Iowa. Doors open at 6:15 p.m. and fans are encouraged to arrive early as the first 500 kids in attendance will receive a free youth jersey courtesy of MetaBank. 

Sunday night's game tips off at 5 p.m. and is sponsored by Crossroads Book & Music. The same two teams square off on Faith & Family Night which includes several activities for local churches bringing a group to the game. A pregame clinic for youth members of area churches will be conducted by Skyforce coaching staff and players. Following the Skyforce-Energy game, a Preachers & Sneakers game presented by Dakota Sports will take place which pits local Pastors and congregational members against each other in a pickup game. The final event of the night will be a postgame concert featuring New Method, a popular Christian rock band.

The Sioux Falls Skyforce's next game is on Thursday, Jan. 3 on the road against the Fort Wayne Mad Ants. Tipoff is set for 6 p.m. CT at Allen County War Memorial Coliseum. For information on group, season and single game tickets please contact a Skyforce representative at (605) 332-0605.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Fort Wayne hold off Sioux Falls*

A dominant first half gave the Fort Wayne Mad Ants the cushion that they needed to hold off the Sioux Falls Skyforce 100-92 Thursday at the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum. This is the second meeting between these two Central Division rivals in less than a week. 
The Mad Ants started the game on fire, going up 21-5 in the first 7 minutes of play. The Skyforce cut the lead to 5 by the end of the first quarter, but the Ants held on, shooting 62% from the floor to extend their lead to 19 at the half. 

After the break, the Skyforce chipped away at the Mad Ants' lead and outscored the home team 51-40, coming within 8 early in the fourth quarter. The Ants played tough defense and hit the boards hard to out rebound the Skyforce 43-39 and close out the game. 

Fort Wayne's power forward Corey Minnifield and point guard Earl Calloway were both 1 rebound shy of a double-double. Minnifield led all scorers with 22 points and 9 rebounds while Calloway recorded 14 points and 9 rebounds. Sammy Mejia finished the night with 21 points and 6 rebounds. 

Kasib Powell led the way for the Skyforce with 20 points and 6 rebounds, and Elton Nesbitt contributed 18 points. Chris Alexander and Carl Elliot chipped in 14 points apiece. 

The Mad Ants (6-8) head west for a 15 day road trip, beginning in Albuquerque, where they will take on the Thunderbirds this Saturday, January 5. The Skyforce (5-10) will head home to face the Central Division's Iowa Energy for two games this weekend.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Reacquire Jelani McCoy*

EL SEGUNDO, CA - The Los Angeles D-Fenders have reacquired center Jelani McCoy. McCoy, Los Angeles' first-round selection in the 2007 NBA D-League Draft, returns to the D-Fenders after earning the second NBA Gatorade Call-Up of the 2007-08 season by the Denver Nuggets. 
McCoy, 6-10, 245-pounds, was signed on Nov. 29 and appeared in six games (one start) for the Nuggets. Before being waived by Denver on Dec. 27, McCoy averaged 1.2 rebounds, 0.8 blocks and 0.5 points in 5.5 minutes of action. During his first stint with the D-Fenders he averaged 8.0 points, 6.5 rebounds 4.0 blocks and 3.5 assists in two games. 

A seven-year NBA veteran, McCoy has played with Seattle, the L.A. Lakers, Toronto, Cleveland and Atlanta. He holds NBA career averages of 4.7 points and 3.6 rebounds in 254 career appearances. 

To make room for McCoy on the roster, the D-Fenders waived forward/center Robert Whaley due to injury. Whaley averaged 5.9 points, 3.1 rebounds and 0.9 assists in 13 games (8 starts) for the D-Fenders.

The D-Fenders will host the Dakota Wizards today, Friday, January 4th at STAPLES Center with a 3:30pm tip-off. Having a Lakers ticket for a STAPLES Center home game is also your ticket to a lower level seat for the D-Fenders game that same day. For ticket information call (310) 426-6031.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments*

THURSDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Thursday's games v Corey Minnifield led Fort Wayne with 22 points and nine rebounds in the eight point victory over Sioux Falls. 
v Sioux Falls' Kasib Powell led the Skyforce with 20 points in the loss. 
THIS WEEK IN THE D-LEAGUE: Tune into NBA TV tonight at 8:30 p.m. ET when host Rick Kamla and guest Shawn Respert, Director of Basketball Operations for the D-League, bring you This Week in the D-League, the weekly program that features all the news and notes from inside the NBA's minor league. This week's episode will include an on-set interview with D-League product and Golden State Warriors standout Kellena Azuibuke, a look at the top-ten D-League alumni for the month of December, a behind-the-scenes tour of a 14ers game, and Respert's take on Morris Almond, Randy Livingston, DerMarr Johnson, and the upcoming D-League Showcase. 
D-LEAGUE SHOWCASE TIPS OFF JANUARY 14th: The fourth annual D-League Showcase will be held in Boise, Idaho on the Stampede's home court of Qwest Arena on January 14-17, 2008. The Stampede will host all 14 D-League teams, who, along with general managers, player personnel and scouts from each of the 30 NBA teams will come together for 14 games over four days to highlight the league's talent. To obtain credentials to the Showcase, please e-mail Monica Lewis at [email protected] for more information. 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (8 call-ups, 8 players, 5 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates 
Eddie Gill New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07 
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-present 
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present 
Jeremy Richardson Memphis Grizzlies Fort Wayne Mad Ants 12/20-present 
Billy Thomas New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 12/24-present 
Marcus Williams San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/26-12/29 
Keith Langford San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/28-present 
DerMarr Johnson San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/29-present 
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (26 assignments, 22 players, 15 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date 
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A 
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6, 12/27 11/30, 12/13 
Steve Novak Houston Rio Grande Valley 11/11 12/16 
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 12/18 
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16 12/17 
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 N/A 
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A 
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2 
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A 
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13 
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 12/24 
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28 12/17 
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29, 12/21 12/13, N/A 
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 N/A 
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 12/20 
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 12/22 
Maurice Ager Dallas Tulsa 12/17 N/A 
D.J. Strawberry Phoenix Albuquerque 12/18 N/A 
Demetris Nichols Chicago Iowa 12/18 N/A 
Mouhamed Sene Seattle Idaho 12/23 N/A 
Cedric Simmons Cleveland Rio Grande Valley 1/2 N/A


----------

